# Need help choosing a light.



## ElektroPR (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi My name is Raymond and I'm new at the DFWAPC (well since 6 months ago). At last I have my tanks on the stands! I decided to go with three 20 longs on Imagitarium stands and three 10 gallons on resting on the floor (the 10s weight won't be resting on the horizontal bars, I'll figure something to put in the floor that will raise the 10 gallons tanks a little bit). What light you guys recommend for the 20 longs and 10s? I want to grow plants like Anubias but also things that require CO2 and are more light demanding (Dwarf Baby Tears, etc...). I want to have day light mode and night/moon light mode. I prefer the the modes to be changed by a rocker switch/button over some built-in controller/timer because I'm looking to get the best light possible at the lowest price possible (best bang for the buck). I want the lights to be dimmable via external controller PWM (I don't plan to by an external controller) I'm planning to use an arduino/raspberry pi to record/stream video for each tank, measure Ph, temp, tds, water lever, etc... I can use the same micro controller to control the lights modes as long an they have separate wires (I'll open the rocker switch or button and figure out how to turn on the day light and the blue moon light leds) and top controller their intensity (dim). Thanks for any suggestion


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC, Raymond! You are posing a very interesting question! I don't have an answer, nor am I sure that this is even possible at a reasonable price, but I do know there are people here who do have an answer.


----------



## ElektroPR (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

I've been doing my research and it seems that one benefit of using 20 longs is that shorter height (12 inches) doesn't require much light like a 20 high or 29 gallon tank. I noticed Diana Walstad mentions the BeamsWork DA FSPEC LED but Steenfott Aquatics reply to a comment on one of his YouTube videos that those are power hungry (emits too much heat, but I don't think will be an issue for me as I'm not running a fish room, is just 6 tanks) and they lose intensity over time (that could be an issue for me). Other brand I heard were Nicrew but the ones that are very cost effective don't seem to have red LEDs or to me seems not completely suited for planted aquariums. A friend of mine who recently joined the DFWAPC recommended the Asta 20 from Lumini or Lominie (https://www.amazon.com/Lominie-Asta-20-Gooseneck-Freshwater/dp/B07236CXBQ/) That one looks awesome for the price, however the formfactor is like a spot light, not a strip, so I'm not sure if it will cover the entire tank or if I will need to buy 2 per tank (then it will be too expensive for me). In a nutshell, I've seen prices around the $40. I really don't know if there's nothing for a 20 long planted tank at that price point (Am I going too cheap?). Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't think beamworks is in business any more. I've been a fan of the finnex ray2's and finnex plant 24/7+ . I also heard the new fluval leds work good but kind of pricey. people have also told me the currents are pretty good, but not enough light for the price. for the 10's you could just get a ecomony hood and use compact spiral bulbs.


----------

